# About Marion..



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm sure some of you read his comments about the Suns style of game and how they aren't pushing the ball like they are last year. Anyone agree/disagree with this?

I was thinking about it and what I notice about this year is that people know they have to play extremely good transition defense against us now, and they do it. Thats a big difference from last year where we took people by surprise. So I just don't see how he expects a super fast game when everyone's already back on defense ready for the attack. I could be wrong though, but I feel Eddie is out there pushing the ball in his backup duties...Barbosa being back would sure help a lot.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Ball is being pushed well.


Its just the Suns aren't converting like last year. 

Which is a big reason the Suns miss Amare. 


Stoudemire can finish anything. Thats why Suns need him.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

rdm2 said:


> I'm sure some of you read his comments about the Suns style of game and how they aren't pushing the ball like they are last year. Anyone agree/disagree with this?
> 
> I was thinking about it and what I notice about this year is that people know they have to play extremely good transition defense against us now, and they do it. Thats a big difference from last year where we took people by surprise. So I just don't see how he expects a super fast game when everyone's already back on defense ready for the attack. I could be wrong though, but I feel Eddie is out there pushing the ball in his backup duties...Barbosa being back would sure help a lot.


Sorry but BS. I mean come on, "we took people by surprise" what...... for 82 whole freaking games??? Sheesh you'd think every team was coached by Mike Woodsen if you think you could take a team by surprise after doing the same thing 70 times in a row. The simple matter is that WE ARE NOT pushing the ball as much this year plain and friggen simple. Guys like Bell, Kurt, and Jones have yet to utilize what made our offense #1 in the league last season (by a large stretch). Obviously a big reason is also that Stoudemire is out but I think Marion has a very valid point... you need to push the ball or sit on the bench because that's what we do.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> Ball is being pushed well.
> 
> 
> Its just the Suns aren't converting like last year.
> ...


Part of the reason but not the whole reason. Last season we had guys like Q and Joe who would kill teams by camping out at the 3 point lines during fast breaks which was like a dagger to teams. This year we're not seeing as much of that... we need to see more of that.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

But you can't have that unless there is another threat on the court like Stoudemire who you are worried about in transition. Right now, transition defense is easy for the opposing teams. Run to the three point line. Last year, you do that and Amare is going to catch a pass and get a one-on-one opportunity going to the basket. Suns lead the league with 94.4 possessions per game. Last year, they led the league with 98.6 possessions per game. Taking away Q's quick threes alone will account for about 3 of those possessions. You know, the ones where he would walk up and throw up a 27 footer over the defender? Plus, the lack of offensive rebounding (Amare + Hunter) has led to that dropping. Simply put, Amare opens up the court for everyone, and that includes on the fastbreak. Last year, they knew they had to play great transition defense to stop the Suns. But they -still- couldn't stop us in transition. This year, the Suns are mortal. It's easy to say to just go run to the three point line during fast breaks, it's another for the opposing team to simply not guard the three point line in transition when there's no reason to do otherwise.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

As most stated, Amare is the main factor that will force teams to free up the perimeter which will lead to better looks for suns shooters. Right now, a lot of teams cover the perimeter taking away the looks, but when Amare comes back, he will draw double teams and defensive focus which will free up the arc. Which means fast breaks has more options... push the ball to Amare/Marion or if they are covered kick the ball back to the arc where Jones/Bell/Nash will have open looks...


----------

